# Bike rack and broken rear glass



## Damavand (Apr 19, 2015)

I purchased a Thule three bike trunk mounted rack back in April. The rack sat mounted on the back of the car everyday since. Yesterday while driving on the highway the rear glass exploded!

The glass replacement guy showed up today and we inspected it carefully and there was no impact point, and when we opened the trunk we noticed the two metal "hooks" that lean against the glass had caused the glass to break off completely.

I couldn't find anyone else having the same problem. The glass replacement guy suggested I don't mount the rack again. Not sure what to do. I need to go riding soon!


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

The rack's 'hooks' shouldn't be against any glass. They should mount to the edge of the trunk or hatch. Pics?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

What's the car?


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Damavand said:


> ...noticed the two metal "hooks" that lean against the glass...


Metal shouldn't be touching the glass.

Car model, rack model and pictures would help.


----------



## Damavand (Apr 19, 2015)

Car is a Lexus IS250 (09)
I did not take pictures before the rack was removed!
The "hooks" were mounted to the edge of trunk, but it was touching and leaning against glass.
I will mount it again this weekend and post some pictures
I will also include the rack model number

Thanks to everyone for replies


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

This has been my point with trunk racks, they cause the bumper, trunk and panels to "flex" when weight is attached, over time, that weight starts to warp them. It sounds like part of the rack was being supported by the window, but even if not, I can see how this would happen. It's not surprising that the window popped out, the trunk isn't meant to carry that kind of weight and it was probably "tugging" on the panels that support the window. This is why trunk racks are only effective if used one-in-a-blue-moon or on a beater car, but not really intended as an everyday use solution.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Damavand said:


> Car is a Lexus IS250 (09)
> The "hooks" were mounted to the edge of trunk, but it was touching and leaning against glass.
> I will mount it again this weekend and post some pictures


Lexuses (or is it Lexi?) have pretty tight panel gaps.

If you want to keep using the rack instead of taking the opportunity to upgrade to a nice hitch rack, maybe you can tweak/bend the "hooks" so they don't touch the glass, or loosen your trunk from the hinges and move it back... might have to futz with your trunk latch too.

Good luck


----------



## Damavand (Apr 19, 2015)

Jayem & J_Westy,

I think you both made some valid points. The hitch rack is the best choice. I am now removing the trunk rack when done riding, and I would definitely not recommend leaving it on permanently. 

Thank you for replies and suggestions


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hitch rack. I have one on my car and love it. easy 15 seconds to put on the bike rack (Kuat), and I can tow stuff (light stuff) if needed.


----------

